# Board Back online Soon



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

The board will be coming back online this afternoon.

Please remember when you took the test you signed an agreement that you wouldnt discuss test questions, please remember this board is monitored by NCEES and I would hate to see someone results invalidated due to discussing something that was on the test.

I dont have any guidelines as to what to or not to discuss, when in doubt dont post anything closely resembling a test question.

Wish you all the best while you wait on results.

RG


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI, please read!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2010)

okay this section back open...


----------

